# ps3 games like zelda



## charface (Oct 24, 2015)

I have shooter n driving games but I really like solving mysteries like the original Zelda.
Any good ps3 games to recommend?


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

yes have you tried the last of us?
its been given rave reviews not sure if its your thing though


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes have you tried the last of us?
> its been given rave reviews not sure if its your thing though


Ill google it.


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

charface said:


> Ill google it.


it actually got 100% perfect reviews from the gaming reviewing companies, which is surprising they usually only give a 9.5 /10


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Nov 9, 2015)

Have you looked into the Blood Omen and Soul Reaver Games? We're talking PS1 and PS2 era. 3D platforming action adventure games. Combat's fun as hell. Loads of puzzle solving. Switches, block puzzles etc. Especially in the Soul Reaver series. There's the addition of the protagonist being a ghost. You jump back and forward between the physical and spirit realm where everything gets twisted and screwy.
If you have a PS3 with backwards compatibility there were 3 titles on the PS2. Well worth the small price on Ebay you'd pay for them. Not to mention a pretty bitching story line.


----------



## charface (Nov 9, 2015)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> Have you looked into the Blood Omen and Soul Reaver Games? We're talking PS1 and PS2 era. 3D platforming action adventure games. Combat's fun as hell. Loads of puzzle solving. Switches, block puzzles etc. Especially in the Soul Reaver series. There's the addition of the protagonist being a ghost. You jump back and forward between the physical and spirit realm where everything gets twisted and screwy.
> If you have a PS3 with backwards compatibility there were 3 titles on the PS2. Well worth the small price on Ebay you'd pay for them. Not to mention a pretty bitching story line.


mines not compatible but that sounds great.
Ps3 sux imo.
I would trade it for a super Nintendo if they had a shitload of games with it.


----------



## Itzame Mario (Dec 5, 2015)

"3D Dot Heroes" is the title your looking for on ps3. It's about 5 years old so you should find it cheap.


----------



## Itzame Mario (Dec 5, 2015)

If you want something harder look into the Souls games, Demon Souls/Dark Souls I/Dark Souls II.


----------

